# Stress in Red Eyed Tree Frogs



## DillonHowes (Feb 6, 2010)

So my red eyed is going really dark at night when he wakes up, now im not worrying much now coz i only got him/her yesterday :]. Humidty is 75-85. temps are 25 during day about 22-23 at night, Set up consist of shallow water dish, jungle vine, two fake plants (medium), small fern, pink lillie flower (exoterra a... something :]) have co co bark as substrate. ummm if ive missed anything just let me now :]

ALSO :]

what actully causes stress in them apart from a move 

THANKS : victory:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

red eyes are quite hard to settle & can actually take many months to get them feeling happy & settled in to their home, dont worry about the colour change that is only because he/she is active at night. 
the best thing to do to settle him in & keep stress away is leave well alone. just do what you really must do to the viv like check temps spray & clean water but apart from this just leave it. 

its hard but its the best advice!


----------



## DillonHowes (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks :]

any advice on feeding aswell whilst were here ? just put crickets in his tank or shall i put them in a dish so ther always in the same place


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

just put them in the tank loose  but yes otherwise leave well alone xxx


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

DillonHowes said:


> Thanks :]
> 
> any advice on feeding aswell whilst were here ? just put crickets in his tank or shall i put them in a dish so ther always in the same place


well if hes new to the tank chances hes not really going to eat but you can certainly try him because its always promising when they start eating. 
dont bother with the dish cos the crickets will climb & thats best anyway for the red eyes.
you will need to dust your crickets with nutrobal or cricket dusting powder just before feeding. to get the vits & calcium your frog needs, if its a young frog then this is very important for the correct bone growth. do this every other feeding when young.
also its wise to gut load your crickets & this mean just feed the crickets a good diet, i feed mine carrot, apple, orange & fish food at the minute but the next batch of crickets i get i will change their food, this insures that the frogs will get a mix of vits.


----------



## DillonHowes (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah dusting crickets and gut loading with carrots. my little froggie was in a theory of feeding crickets with carrot to improve the frogs coloration due to the carartine. just red this Young frogs are typically brown in color and turn greener as they mature, although adult frogs can change their color slightly depending on mood and envoirment. :] this true ? :]


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

DillonHowes said:


> yeah dusting crickets and gut loading with carrots. my little froggie was in a theory of feeding crickets with carrot to improve the frogs coloration due to the carartine. just red this Young frogs are typically brown in color and turn greener as they mature, although adult frogs can change their color slightly depending on mood and envoirment. :] this true ? :]


yes thats true, also some change at night/day 

yeah to some extent the colouration can be improved by feeding carrot, i new a guy who used to feed canary red food mix to his crickets to feed fire-bellied toads so they devolped that really bright red belly! got some gud results 2.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Colouration should be lime green in the day, dark at night, they change to dark at night to blend in when hunting for food. If dark whilst sleeping it means it is stressed. You must not disturb it, or touch it or hold it, you will stress it out and there is a high possibility it will die. For new red eyes a very simple quarantine set up is a must! I have 3 walls covered with aquarium backing, 1 large leaf stuck to the glass with a suction cup 1 branch and a water dish, fresh paper towels daily on the floor. For feeding put the crickets on the floor they aren't able to climb glass so they will just stay in sight on the floor, but it will most likely not eat for a while, mine new 3 didn't for 4 weeks so please be prepared! Also don't mist the tank! You need a low humidity around 40-50% whatever it is when the tank is dry and you haven't misted it is fine. They can take as low as 30% so please don't be alarmed by what i just said. When you keep them at a constant high humidity that pretty much every care sheet recommends its asking for health problems especially during stressful times such as settling in, they are only exposed to high humiditys in the wild during the breeding season. I've had 2 die on me due to this high humidity mistake. If you want a healthy frog please keep the tank dry. I talk from experience and mine are all fine.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

andaroo said:


> Colouration should be lime green in the day, dark at night, they change to dark at night to blend in when hunting for food. If dark whilst sleeping it means it is stressed. You must not disturb it, or touch it or hold it, you will stress it out and there is a high possibility it will die. For new red eyes a very simple quarantine set up is a must! I have 3 walls covered with aquarium backing, 1 large leaf stuck to the glass with a suction cup 1 branch and a water dish, fresh paper towels daily on the floor. For feeding put the crickets on the floor they aren't able to climb glass so they will just stay in sight on the floor, but it will most likely not eat for a while, mine new 3 didn't for 4 weeks so please be prepared! Also don't mist the tank! You need a low humidity around 40-50% whatever it is when the tank is dry and you haven't misted it is fine. They can take as low as 30% so please don't be alarmed by what i just said. When you keep them at a constant high humidity that pretty much every care sheet recommends its asking for health problems especially during stressful times such as settling in, they are only exposed to high humiditys in the wild during the breeding season. I've had 2 die on me due to this high humidity mistake. If you want a healthy frog please keep the tank dry. I talk from experience and mine are all fine.


Andaroo is spot on with that reply especially about the humidity, i only ever kept them with high humidity in a rain chamber for breeding other than that they were kept pretty dry


----------



## alan_edinburgh (Feb 11, 2010)

didnt realise about the high humidity, and here is me trying to keep the humidity up to 80 to 90%:x

thanks for the tip will try lowering it and see how i get on thos so far not had any problems.


----------

